# PE Electrical Power Online Review



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jun 11, 2012)

I need to take another online review course in order to satisfy my state board to sit for another exam.

I took the School of PE course already, and was not exactly satisfied with the results.

I have heard the Georgia Tech class is good.

Any advice on those who have completed one of these review classes and passed the PE would be greatly appreciated.

I need to take something and want to find the best one available.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 11, 2012)

There are a lot of threads in this forum that discuss this same topic. A quick search should bring them up as they aren't too old.


----------



## gte636i (Jun 11, 2012)

I took the Georgia Tech course and thought it was very beneficial. Dr Callen sends you a binder with notes in it that go along with the video lectures. He's also very responsive to emails if you have questions.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 11, 2012)

knight1fox3 said:


> There are a lot of threads in this forum that discuss this same topic. A quick search should bring them up as they aren't too old.


Here are a few links that should help:

http://engineerboard...showtopic=12632

http://engineerboard...showtopic=16156


----------



## amanda82 (Jul 3, 2012)

The Georgia Tech Review class is very helpful. I highly recommend it.


----------



## Wildsoldier PE (Jul 3, 2012)

I took GT course also..is a very good course...how ever the key for passing the exam is to practice as much problems as you can...thats the key.

(null)


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks for the answers to my question. I signed up for the GT course, and bought the CI sample exams for additional / new test questions.

Wish me luck!


----------

